# Controlling condensation build up on glass



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

I am curious as to how other members here deal with condensation build up on the front pane of glass. There is nothing worse than having a beautiful set up and never really get to enjoy it because of unsightly condensation. I have done some reading up on condensation so I understand how it works. I am just interested in different ways people here control it without the use of fans or air pumps. Ideally, it would be nice to find a way to control it without the use of those things but that would consist of very good air temperature control within the viv as well as outside the viv. It is definitely possible though. Let's hear your thoughts on condensation control without using electrical items. 

Josh


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

There are literally dozens and dozens of thread on this subjects. Just search "condensation", "foggy glass", "circulation fans" and you should have enough reading material for the entire day


----------



## deboardfam (Feb 7, 2011)

+1 to Grimm...

but as a quick answer... i just wipe mine off with a paper towell once a day.

Some people (dendrorachel) use squeegees.. 

Can also research internal fans.. I think these are only feasible in a larger viv personally.


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

Definitely circulation fans... The simplest way is to grab a desk top fan (from Target/Walmart whatever) and have it blow across the top of your vivarium. So long as there's a small vent in the top - that's all you should need. Don't have it blowing in or anything - just moving air over the tank was enough for us. Otherwise it can dry out the vivarium.

On larger vivariums when fans won't cut it we've used Magfloats!










I've heard them bashed on dendroboard before, but I forget why... They've worked for us.


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

While I am definitely not a noob to this hobby or to condensation on glass, I am aware of using computer fans and air pumps to control condensation. What I asked in my post is basically if anyone has found a sound method of controlling it WITHOUT the use of fans or air pumps or anything else electrical without the loss of too much humidity. Maybe I wasn't clear in my original post. I already have enough cords plugged into the wall for lights. I'm trying to avoid anymore. I made my post a bit more clear. Sorry for the confusion and the useless post if this is just rehashed. 

When I do a search on here all I find is computer fans and air pumps. Maybe that's the only way I guess...


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

josh_r said:


> While I am definitely not a noob to this hobby or to condensation on glass, I am aware of using computer fans and air pumps to control condensation. What I asked in my post is basically if anyone has found a sound method of controlling it WITHOUT the use of fans or air pumps or anything else electrical without the loss of too much humidity. Maybe I wasn't clear in my original post. I already have enough cords plugged into the wall for lights. I'm trying to avoid anymore.


Wow I completely missed that.  Sorry! I've never had luck controlling condensation at 85%+ humidity without fans. Anyone else?


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

-Keep a drier tank, and an ambiant temperature equal to the tank temp. If the room the tank sits in is cold, condensation will magnify like crazy.

-Euro style venting strips at bottom and top of front.


----------



## deboardfam (Feb 7, 2011)

Yeah missed it too.. lol. maybe shouldnt be trying to work at work and answering posts 

In short, from my understanding, if your fogging her up then your humidity is good. Thats how most tell. My air kicks on and mine fog up. Dont think there is a way of preventing it out without some type of intervention unfortunately. Make sure you have proper ventilation in the tank. I dont use fans or anything. My 55 stays fogged up but its completely sealed. My 10 verts have the 1" vent at the top and dont fog up at all now. My exo's do a little but not bad just in temperature changes (when the air kicks on). My paper towel method works for me if I want to sit around and look or if someone is coming over. Takes a few hours before it fogs back up.


----------



## VicSkimmr (Jan 24, 2006)

If you're looking for an answer and _everyone_ says "fans," you can bet that it's the easiest, best answer to the question. They're cheap, they're simple.


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

MeiKVR6 said:


> I've heard them bashed on dendroboard before, but I forget why... They've worked for us.


I dont know why either, I use them as well


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

VicSkimmr said:


> If you're looking for an answer and _everyone_ says "fans," you can bet that it's the easiest, best answer to the question. They're cheap, they're simple.


As mentioned before I am wanting to avoid using any more electricity. Running lights all day is bad enough. My apologies for making a senseless post.


----------



## VicSkimmr (Jan 24, 2006)

It's not senseless at all  They hardly draw any electricity though.


----------



## Raf (Feb 20, 2010)

Nothing beats a venting strip at the bottom front (under the front window) and 1 or 2 in the top. Natural airflow; so no noise, no condensation after misting, no condensation when the room is a lot colder,... . And the humidity rises at night when the lights are off.

In the US many use an aquarium as viv. In Belgium and the Netherlands they advise against the usage of an aquarium because good air quality is difficult to maintain. I also notice that many keep their viv too wet.


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

Too wet, that sounds about right. So what would appropriate moisture/ hunidity levels be for the frogs? And as far as using fans, they may draw little power but when you have many many fans for many many vivs, the cost starts to rise not only for power but buying the fans. If i end up going the fan route, I may just look into doing some PVC piping into each viv that can be run off a single fan. I really don't know what I want to do


----------



## Raf (Feb 20, 2010)

Humidity should be 70-80% during day and 90-100% at night. 
And you'll always have spots in the viv that have higher himidity so you don't need to be afraid that it's too low. 
Your plants will like it when to can dry between misting. Plants that are constantly wet will die eventually.


----------

